# Black & White



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I really like black & white photos and have been playing around with a few recently. These were taken with my humble Canon G16 in Suffolk recently

The Old Picture Palace in Southwold - just by chance that a vintage MG (TD I think) was parked outside










Beach Hut at Southwold










Old Pram










We were out on a 9 mile walk when we came across this beauty sitting in a barn - just crying out to be in black & white

These were converted into B&W using a very old version of Photoshop Elements (I've tried newer versions but still come back to this old one)

Anyway as always, your comments are appreciated


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2016)

very atmospheric, i like watching black and white movies for that reason, eventually you even dont notice


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Very nice. I wonder if your first pic might have been better in colour (depending on how shiny the MG was of course).

My offering…...









Some pics only work in B and W, I feel. No photoshop - a straight digi from a B and W neg.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2016)

this is my one and only black and white photo, trying to make my old jag look old :wacko:












Bruce said:


> this is my one and only black and white photo, trying to make my old jag look old :wacko:


 i should have photo shopped the satellite dish [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG], i have only just noticed


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Another…...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,
William


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Brading Roman Villa museum, Isle of Wight


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

My dads triumph t21 tub photo taken a few weeks ago


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Iceblue said:


> My dads triumph t21 tub photo taken a few weeks ago


 I seem to remember the police riding something like that - now that dates me


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

black and white photos leave so much more for the imagination , your eyes are looking at the photo but your brain is wondering what colour is that and that . I realy like black and white , I sometimes take a photo of my watch in black and white for the what are wearing threads

.









I also like some of the colour splash photos , I took this one in Ambleside a few years ago


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Cowes, Isle of Wight, landing stage










mike


----------

